# hcg trigger injection and clomid



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

On my first round of clomid. Doing well so far, had 4 follie's 11-12mm on CD7. The sonographer said that they do not give you the hcg trigger injection for your first cycle as they want to see how it goes first without it.

I just want to have it if it increases your chances of ov'ing. Or is it quite likely you will ov if your follies are developing nicely?

At what point should I push for the injection?


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi JPS

I did not have the injection on my first cycle and despite 2 lovely follies did not ovulate. It depends if you produce the particular hormone (LH?) that causes ovulation, I dont or at least not enough. On my second cycle i had 5000 dose of the injection and still did not ovulate because the dose was not high enough. On my 3rd cycle I had 10000 dose and ovulated but did not get pg. 4th cycle 10000, ovulation and conceived Ethan. 

I can understand them wanting you to have one cycle without to see what happens. If your body produces the hormone itself no need to have the injection. However if after 1st cycle you do not ov I would push for the injection. 

SS


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Shooting star said:


> Hi JPS
> 
> I did not have the injection on my first cycle and despite 2 lovely follies did not ovulate. It depends if you produce the particular hormone (LH?) that causes ovulation, I dont or at least not enough. On my second cycle i had 5000 dose of the injection and still did not ovulate because the dose was not high enough. On my 3rd cycle I had 10000 dose and ovulated but did not get pg. 4th cycle 10000, ovulation and conceived Ethan.
> 
> ...


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi,
Just to answer a couple of your questions

They cannot tell if you are going to ov before you actually do.  Although, you could monitor your CM.  You should look for uncooked egg-white CM (EWCM) as a sign that you are about to ov.  The last day of EWCM is your most fertile day.  It may take you a couple of cycles to get used to understanding it, but if you are also having tracking, it couls be good to compare CM with what's going on with your ovaries.

If you don't then the follies just shrink back into the ovary.

Hope this helped  
PoDdy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you're having follicle tracking scans then they will be able to give you an idea when you're about to ovulate due to the size of the follicle but there's still no guarantee of this....only way to confirm ovulation actually happened and egg released is by having a scan after ovulation as will be able to see the corpus luteum which is area where egg ruptured or by having a progesterone blood test.  Progesterone is usually tested on cd21 but this assumes ovulation on cd14....progesterone peaks at 7dpo so this is ideally when it should be tested, so if ovulate earlier or later than cd14 try to get tested accordingly.

Charting your temps and cervical mucus can give you an idea of what's happening during your cycles but again there are no guarantees, especially as clomid can cause side effects which can subsequently effect temps and cm.  OPKs only detect the LH surge before ovulation but if you have PCOS then can be unreliable as you would have higher LH anyway and the OPKs would just pick this up, not necessarily a surge.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Hi
> 
> If you're having follicle tracking scans then they will be able to give you an idea when you're about to ovulate due to the size of the follicle but there's still no guarantee of this....only way to confirm ovulation actually happened and egg released is by having a scan after ovulation as will be able to see the corpus luteum which is area where egg ruptured or by having a progesterone blood test. Progesterone is usually tested on cd21 but this assumes ovulation on cd14....progesterone peaks at 7dpo so this is ideally when it should be tested, so if ovulate earlier or later than cd14 try to get tested accordingly.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for taking the time to reply. I have been charting for 9 months now and there has been no pattern but hopefully I will see one this cycle with clomid. I don't have pcos  i am having tracking and tomorrow is my second scan (CD11) I had 4 follies on my cd7 scan between 11 and 12mm. Hopefully they will have grown by tomorrow. Seeming there is no guarantee even if they are 20mm tomorrow, I will ask again about the hcg trigger. TX again


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

They would usually look for follicles to be around 18mm before rupturing to ensure the egg inside is mature enough.  If follies are smaller than 18mm then the egg may be too immature and if over around 26+mm then may be too old/too mature.

Follies grow around 1-2mm per day although you may find some are slower and some have growth spurts.  If you had 4 between 11-12mm on cd7 then hopefully at least one of those will have become dominant...you may find not all of them do and if they are all dominant then you may be advised against ttc because of risks of multiple pgs.  Sounds good for you though !!

HCG injection triggers ovulation...usually happens around 36hrs after the jab....but you should avoid testing early if you've had the HCG jab because can give false positive results on pg tests....and can take up to 14 days to be out of your system.

Good luck tomorrow 
Natasha


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you so much, That is really helpful. If you don't have clomid how many follies do you normally produce?


♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Hi again
> 
> They would usually look for follicles to be around 18mm before rupturing to ensure the egg inside is mature enough. If follies are smaller than 18mm then the egg may be too immature and if over around 26+mm then may be too old/too mature.
> 
> ...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Most women naturally will have quite a few follicles develop but usually only one of those will become dominant ie progress to a good size and release mature egg....although some women may have more than 1 dominant follicle and release more than 1 egg naturally but this would be within a single 24hr period and not over a number of days.  Once the dominant follie ruptures and releases the egg, the hormones kick in and the other smaller follies with immature eggs die off...so we lose many many eggs this way every month.

I ovulate naturally and due to my high progesterone levels, consultant has said I may release more than 1 egg naturally sometimes.  When I was having my 1st natural FET (frozen embryo transfer) a few years ago, I had to have regular scans.  I had the first one on cd9 and I had 4 follicles (2 @ 9mm and 2 @ 10/11mm - 2 on each ovary) and the sonographer and fertility nurse actually thought I was taking fertility drugs even though it was a completely natural cycle...however, by cd11 I had 1 dominant follie at 14mm...and released a single egg a few days later.

I was prescribed clomid 4 years ago to boost ie release more eggs and had follicle tracking and progesterone blood tests which indicated I released 2 or 3 eggs each cycle I was on it (6mths total)....

...could also go someway to explaining why I respond so well during IVF (to the point of overstimming) and had 40+ follies last IVF with 30 mature eggs collected...not bad for someone my age !! 

Hopefully you'll have at least 1 good size follie, if not more.  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

hello

just thought id let you know what happene with me.

6 rounds of chlomid 50-150g no ovualtion moved to a FS and had another 150g plus trigger shot, and i ovulated for the first time since i have been on treatement.

i understand that they may want to see if you do on just chlomid but i just wish after being on it for like 3 months they would have said it isnt working for me instead of being on it for 6 months, its not good for the body, emotions and its can thin your linning.

once i changed from a basic gyny to a FS she straight away said why were you kept on it for so many months clearly it wasnt working for you, she could even tell by the tracking results.

but you live and learn and if i knew now what i knew then i would have asked to be given the trigger shot, actually in hindsight i would have gone straight to the FS and not gyny, GPs have a lot to answer for.

so i guess what iam saying is just give it a couple of months ask to have dosage increased and then ask for shot, it is not gonna do any harm at all it will just def make u ovulate.

i never thought i would with the shot and i had to see it to believe it, and i did once my follies were at 18mm they gave me shot.

anyway that didnt work so am on my first cycle of IUI which aslo used trigger shot at the end so i am a bit more relaxed as i know it makes me ovulate.

let me know how you get on and do use preseed with chlomid  

oh with jsut taking chlomid they would always test to see if i had ov on day 21 i kept telling them i am convinced i dont ov until later, would they listen no!! but at least with the trigger you know when you ov as its up to 36 after shot so when you have the blood test you know the results are true, and none of, but what if i ov earlier or later and it hasnt shown up or its been missed, you def ovulate within 36 hours so when bloods are taken you will def get an accurate result and i am proof of this hun xx

ok i gonna stop going on, sorry, these gynys and doctors just wind me up at times they really do


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you for telling me your experience, that is really helpful. I think I might say that the fs said if I dont get a pos opk to ask for the trigger shot....   My cycles are so irregular and I can't bear the thought of not ovulating even though I know there is a big chance of this.   Hope you get your bfp soon


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

PoDdy said:


> Hi,
> Just to answer a couple of your questions
> 
> They cannot tell if you are going to ov before you actually do. Although, you could monitor your CM. You should look for uncooked egg-white CM (EWCM) as a sign that you are about to ov. The last day of EWCM is your most fertile day. It may take you a couple of cycles to get used to understanding it, but if you are also having tracking, it couls be good to compare CM with what's going on with your ovaries.
> ...


----------

